# U-Coat-It epoxy



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ever hear of these guys?
http://ucoatit.com/pgs/main.htm


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I have... I would recommend talking to http://www.alphagarage.com


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I've used it twice, stuff is awesome. Need 2 people when applying, to keep things wet and help you move. It's kinda a tough sale because of the price compared to store bought stuff, but well worth it for anyone who works on cars, or likes to have a show case finish.

Prep it right, and you're golden with this product.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've got a customer whose pretty adamant about using it. Just making sure its a quality product.


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

really shines up nice, amazing quality


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great stuff.


----------

